# guppy has columnaris, what should i do to heal it



## freddy121389 (Feb 26, 2009)

my guppy has columnaris, has all the signs of very bad columnaris (raised grey bump with red outline), its currently in tank i setup to be for sick fish and was wondering if anyone know what i could do to speed up the healing process. Also just recently today she started swimming almost completely vertical to the top of the surface and keeps going up, does anyone know why she is doing this?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Columnaris is nasty. I recently lost fifteen of twenty fancy guppies to what Ibelieve was columnaris. It is contagious as well. I would,, put the fish down and not put anything in the sick tank for a couple weeks after I removed the infected fish for fear of disease being transmitted to other fish that might be placed in that tank.


----------

